# About breeding Pig Nosed Turtles



## Slickturtle (Apr 2, 2012)

Are there any turtle botherers out there?

I tried to put this up on the Freshwater Turtle Forum but was told I couldn't advertise on that forum. I don't quite get that as I have nothing to sell. Anyway - I just wanted to point out that if any of you are interested about the ins and outs of breeding Pig Noses I have finally written it up - in painful detail. It is published in the current edition of the magazine "Reptiles Australasia" and you can order it on line from that site. I don't have the link but Googling that name will get you there. As far as I know this is the only write up in the world on this topic as (as far as I know) nobody else is breeding Pig Noses every year.

So, if you know anyone on the Aust. Freshwater Turtles forum, could you pass this note on to them as they might be interested, but I can't contact them.

Cheers

Greg Miles


----------



## Colin (Apr 2, 2012)

great stuff greg and I will look forward to reading it. 
will mention your post to gabby latta on facebook for you


----------



## cridon96 (Apr 3, 2012)

I am seriously thinking of subscribing purely to read your article.

I love the pig nose turtles and would love to some day own one.


----------



## Frozenmouse (Apr 3, 2012)

All great reptile people live in humpty doo


----------



## sesa-sayin (Apr 3, 2012)

quite a few of my little Varanids were bred around Humty Doo....Ask Kerry O,Keefe about a cricket match there..He has told of it several times on -air


----------



## abnrmal91 (Apr 3, 2012)

It's a fantastic article, very interesting turtles. Highly recommend reading it.

Cheers Daniel


----------



## Bushman (Apr 10, 2012)

It's a great article and a must read for all Pig-nosed Turtle keepers. I've read it and highly recommend that anyone interested in breeding _Carettochelys insculpta_ get themselves a copy. It's also well worth reading for anyone interested in turtles or herps in general. They're an interesting and unique species and this article is a comprehensive account, written by the only person who has consistently bred this species to date. Well done Greg.


----------



## Jason.s (May 14, 2012)

Slickturtle said:


> Are there any turtle botherers out there?
> 
> I tried to put this up on the Freshwater Turtle Forum but was told I couldn't advertise on that forum. I don't quite get that as I have nothing to sell. Anyway - I just wanted to point out that if any of you are interested about the ins and outs of breeding Pig Noses I have finally written it up - in painful detail. It is published in the current edition of the magazine "Reptiles Australasia" and you can order it on line from that site. I don't have the link but Googling that name will get you there. As far as I know this is the only write up in the world on this topic as (as far as I know) nobody else is breeding Pig Noses every year.
> 
> ...



What issue is that in I just started to try and collect them cheers Jason.


----------



## GeckoJosh (May 14, 2012)

Its a great article, very well written.
I also thoroughly enjoyed the talk you gave on them at AHS!!


----------



## Pinoy (Jul 30, 2012)

Hi Greg, 
If you're still around, just wanna say thanks for taking the time to write such a great article and sharing it  

I would love to keep a Pig Nose one day and your article is very informative! 

Thanks


----------

